# Programmieren als Freiberuflichkeit



## Siehlers (4. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend

dies ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem ja doch recht umfangreichen Forum.

Ich arbeite seit etwa 2 Jahren für Firmen im Bekanntenkreis als "PHP-MySQL-Programmierer" auf Lohnsteuerkarte unterhalb 400 € pro Monat.

Nun sind 2 neue Firmen dazugekommen, die meine Tätigkeit beide nur auf Rechnung abrechnen wollen.
Also brauch ich eine Steuernummer, und benötige den Status "Selbständiger".

Nun ist die Frage, ob es irgendwie möglich ist, als Freiberufler durchzukommen, da man als Gewerbetreibender doch einige Nachteile hat (Gewerbesteuer, Buchführung, IHK-Mitgliedschaft).
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung, oder ist es eurer Meinung nach möglich, als Programmierer (mir ist bewusst, PHP gilt als Scriptsprache) von Webseiten freiberuflich zu sein?

In der Definition zur Freiberuflichkeit ergeben sich ja doch Spielräume, mit denen man vielleicht etwas reissen kann. Zum Beispiel ist die Tätigkeit, auch als PHP-Schreiberling sehr individuell zugeschnitten und weit entfernt von "Massenproduktion und Handelsgeschäften". 
Ich bin zwar kein Studierter, aber "entscheidend ist dabei, dass der Beruf _üblicherweise_ eine Hochschulausbildung erfordert - auch wenn die Freiberuflerin im _konkreten Fall Autodidaktin _ist". 

Wäre dankbar für konstruktive Ideen, wie ich untermauern kann, als Freiberufler zu gelten.

Schönen Sonntagabend


----------



## bluex (4. Mai 2008)

Hi

Also ich habe ganz normal n Gewerbe angemeldet (als Nebengewerbe), dann angegeben wie viel ich damit in etwa verdienen werde... wenns unter einer gewissen Grenze ist musst du keine Steuern Zahlen, wer aber darauf besteht kann das gerne tun und bekommt seine Steuernummer.
 Angegeben bei der Anmeldung habe ich blos "Webentwickler, angebot von webservices (weil man weis ja nich was man noch so ausbrütet ^^), Beratung, Hosting" angegeben, also alles was da so auf mich zukommen könnte. 
IHK-Mitgliedschaft is glaue eigendlich ganich Pflicht die haben mich zwar angeschrieben ob ich nicht lust hätte dem Verein beizutreten .. aber habe dankend abgelent....
Aber kann sein das man ab einer gewissen Grösse da beitreten muss... 
Als Freelancer bist du eigendlich erstmal nichts anderes als ein Kleinunternemer... 


greez
Bluex


----------



## Siehlers (4. Mai 2008)

Mir ist Dein Vorgehen irgendwie nicht klar:

Du hast zuerst ein Gewerbe angemeldet, und dann theoretisch eine Steuernummer anfordern können?

Hab es genau andersrum verstanden: Ich habe jetzt eine Steuernummer, und nach meinen zukünftigen Abrechnungen richtet es sich, ob ich als Gewerbetreibender oder Freiberuflicher eingestuft werde.

Hast du dein Gewerbe woanders als beim Finanzamt angemeldet?

Kleingewerber kannst du ja sowohl als Gewerbetreibender als auch Freiberufler sein.

Hast du Erfahrung auf Rechnungen die Tätigkeit "Programmierung" einzutragen, und dennoch als Freiberufler zu gelten?

Gruss Siehlers


----------



## bluex (5. Mai 2008)

Habe mein Gewerbe bein Gewerbeamt angemeldet, das Finanzamt kommt danach dann von selber angelaufen und fragt nach den erwarteten Einnahmen, und stuft einen dann danach als Kleinunternehmer ein oder nicht .... Freiberufler ist doch eigendlich eher eine Bezeichnung ob man  selbstständig für Andere tätig ist oder ob man für jemanden fest arbeitet ... gib es ja auch das man nen Gewerbeschein braucht wenn man für einen bestimmten Arbeitgeber arbeitet.. 

Also Freiberufler hat sogesehen keine besonderen auswirkungen auf die Steuer oder das Gewerbe.   letztlich geht es eher derum was man damit einnimmt und ob man alleine ist oder Leute einstellt....

Rechnungen werden ganz normal angefertigt... da steht dann halt bei mir in Stunden drauf welche Dienstleistung ich erbracht habe .... Programmieren mit php, Programmieren von typo3 extensions, Erstellen von html Templates, ... und so weiter


----------



## martinpriebe (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo,


wollte mich auch kurz melden und eigentlich mal nachfragen.
ich wollte keinen neuen thread öffnen.


Ich habe vor mich nebenberuflich selbständig zu machen als programmierer.
50 bis 200 € pro Monat maximal.

Was würde das für mich bedeuten ?

Gewerbe anmelden - Finanzamt das so schildern mit den Einnahmen - und dann ?
Was für ein Gewerbe meldet man da an ?
Und was benötige ich zusätzlich ? Haftpflicht, Rechtsschutz ?

Und wie sieht es mit einem Firmennamen aus ? Brauch ich bzw darf ich meinem Gewerbe einen Namen geben ?
Und wo liegt die Grenze das man keinerlei Steuern zahlen muss.
Ich denke mit 200€ im Monat werde ich noch darunter liegen.

Danke im vorraus
Martin


P.S. am Rande
Und wie sieht es mit eigenen Tools aus ?
Sagen wir ich entwickle ein Tool das gut genug ist es zu verkaufen.
Angenommen über ne Firmeninternetseite.
Was benötige ich dafür für Vorraussetzungen ?


----------



## iyotta (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
WebDesigner sind eigentlich in der Regel gewerblich tätig. Programmierer können Freiberufler sein, wenn es sich um die Programmierung von Systemprogrammen handelt. Weitere Informationen zu freien Berufen sind hier zu finden.

Bei Tätigkeiten ohne nennenswerten Gewinn muss keine Gewerbesteuer bezahlt werden (erst ab 24,500,- EUR Gewinn im Jahr).

Bei der Anmeldung eines Gewerbebetriebs geht man in dieser Reihenfolge vor:

1. Anmeldung des Gewerbebetriebes in der Gemeinde

2. Anmeldung zum Handelsregister (muss nicht sein bei Kleinunternehmern)

3. Anmeldung zum Finanzamt

4. Anmeldung zum Arbeitsamt (nur bei Personal)

5. Anmeldung zu Kammern, Innungen und Verbänden (muss nicht sein bei Kleinunternehmern)


----------

